# أعمال مجاري التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أعمال مجاري التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم 
أ	-	توريد وتركيب جميع مجارى التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء .

1/2	المراجع
أ	-	smacna	الجمعية الوطنية لمقاولي الألواح المعدنية وتكييف الهواء
smacna	مقاييس انشاء مجارى التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء ـ معدن ومرنة الطبعة الثانية -1995.
Smacna	تصميم نظام مجارى التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء الطبعة الثالثة-1990.
Smacna	دليل تركيب خامدات الحريق والدخان والإشعاع لنظام التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء – الطبعة الرابعة –1992 .
ب	-	ashrae	الجمعية الأمريكية لمهندسى التدفئة والتبريد وتكييف الهواء
ashrae	مرجع مجلد النظم والمعدات الفصل 16 إنشاء المجارى بتاريخ 1996.
Ashrae	مرجع النظم مجلد المعدات الفصل17 معدات توزيع الهواء طبعة 1996.
Ashrae 70	طريقة الاختبار لمعايرة اداء سريان الهواء للمخارج والمداخل .
ج	-	nfpa	الجمعية الوطنية للوقاية من الحريق 
nfpa 90a	مقاييس تركيب نظم تكييف الهواء والتهوية .
Nfpa 90b	مقاييس تركيب نظم التدفئة بالهواء الدافئ وتكييف الهواء .
د	-	ul	مختبرات الضامنين
ul 555	خامدات الحريق والخامدات المركبة بالسقف .
هـ	-	ari	معهد تكييف الهواء والتبريد .
Ari 650	مقاييس مخارج ومداخل الهواء .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	التقديمات
أ-	بيانات المنتج : تقديم بيانات الصانع الفنية للمنتج وتعليمات التركيب لمواد وملحقات اعمال مجارى الهواء المعدنية .
ب-	رسومات الورشة التنفيذية : تقديم رسومات تخطيطية بمقياس رسم لأعمال 䙅جارى الهواء المعدنية والتركيبات شاملة ولكن غير قاصرة على مقاسات المجارى والمواضع والمناسيب والميول للامتدادات الأفقية واختراقات الجدار والارضية والتوصيلات . ايضاح التداخل البينى والعلاقات المكانية بين اعمال مجاري الهواء والمعدات المجاورة ، إيضاح التعديلات للمتطلبات المبينة والتي أجريت للمطابقة مع الممارسة المحلية وكيفية ضمان ان هذه التعديلات لن تخفض المنطقة الحرة والمواد والصلابة .
ج-	الرسومات حسب المنفذ : عند نهاية المشروع يتم تقديم رسومات حسب المنفذ لأعمال مجارى الهواء التى تم تركيبها وملحقات مجارى الهواء والمخارج والمداخل .
د-	بيانات الصيانة : تقديم بيانات الصيانة وقوائم قطع الغيار لمواد أعمال مجارى الهواء المعدنية والمنتجات.

1/4	ضمان الجودة
أ-	اعمال مجارى الهواء تكون مطابقة لمتطلبات nfpa 90a مقاييس تركيب نظم تكييف الهواء والتهوية .
ب-	يتم الالتزام بمتطلبات nfpa 96 مقاييس تركيب المعدات لازالة الدخان والابخرة المحملة بالشحوم من معدات الطهو التجارية فصل 3 " نظام مجارى الهواء " لنظم مجارى الهواء لغطاء تهوية مركب فوق معدات المطبخ " .


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (2) : المنتجات
2/1	مواد أعمال مجارى الهواء 
‌أ-	عام : يتم تصميم مجارى التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء طبقا لمقاييس ولوائح UL , NFPA , SMACNA , ASHRAE.
‌ب-	مواد أعمال مجارى الهواء الظاهرة : حيثما هو محدد أن تكون أعمال مجارى الهواء ظاهرة للرؤيا في المناطق المشغولة فانه يتم توريد مواد خالية من العيوب الظاهرية شاملة النقر وعلامات اللحام وعلامات السحب علامات علب الزيوت والبقع وتغير الالوان وغيرها من عيوب شاملة العيوب التى قد تفسد الدهان .
‌ج-	معدن الالواح : ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك يتم تصنيع الانابيب من الواح مجلفنة مطابقة لمقاييس ASTM A527 نوعية LOCK FORMING بطبقة زنك G90 طبقا لمقاييس ASTM A525 وفوسفات مصنع للاماكن الظاهرة . يتم تصنيع المجارى بالورشة بعيارات وتقوية مطابقة لمقاييسSMACNA - مقاييس إنشاء مجارى الهواء للتدفئة والتهوية وتكيف الهواء و/ او مرجع مجارى الهواء مجلد المعدات فصل 16 – انشاء مجارى الهواء . جميع مجارى الهواء تكون مجارى منخفضة الضغط بمعدل ضغط 2 بوصة وإحكام فئة B طبقا لمقاييس SMACNA .

2/2	ملحقات أعمال مجارى هواء متنوعة
أ‌-	عام : تورد جميع المواد القياسية للصانع والمنتجات من الانواع والمقاسات المحددة ، وحيثما تكون غير محددة يتم توريد الأنواع والمقاسات المطلوبة لمطابقة متطلبات نظم المجارى ومقاييس SMACNA شاملة جميع التركيبات اللازمة والمثبتات وموانع التسرب وخردوات المجارى مثل ثقوب الاختبار والاقفال الرباعية وأبواب الوصول الخاصة بالمجارى للتوصيل الجيد للمجارى والمعدات . تكون مجارى الهواء من نوع منخفض الضغط طبقا لمقاييس SMACNA بمعدل ضغط استاتيكى بحد أدنى 500 بسكال وإحكام فئة B .
‌ب-	التركيبات : تورد تركيبات نصف قطرية مصنعة من قطاعات متعددة بحد اقصى 15ه درجة انحراف اتجاه للقطاع الواحد . ما لم ينص على خلاف ذلك بالتفصيل . يتم استخدام تفرعات جانبية 45ه درجة وأكواع 45ه درجة لوصلات التفرع وحيثما تكون التفريعات 90ه درجة موضحة يتم توريد توصيلات حرف (T) مخروطية .
‌ج-	موانع تسرب المجارى : غير متصلدة ولدنة غير منتقل أو مانع تسرب سائل لدن ومن نوع مستخدم كمركب حسب توصيات الصانع لعزل الوصلات واللحامات فى أعمال مجارى الهواء .
‌د-	لاصق مجارى الهواء: لاصق غير متصلد ولدن منتقل أو سائل ذو قاعدة من نيوبرين من نوع مستخدم كمركب وموصى به من الصانع لتثبيت مكونات التركيبات او اللحامات الطولية فى أعمال مجارى الهواء .
‌ه-	مواد دعم اعمال مجارى الهواء : باستثناء ما يحدد بخلاف ذلك يتم توريد أجزاء رباط ومثبتات وقضبان وشرائط وزخرفة وزوايا للدعم لاعمال مجارى الهواء من صلب مجلفن غمس ساخن.
‌و-	المجارى المرنة : اما من زنبرك ملفوف حلزوني صلب بغلاف فينيل مضاد للهب او من المنيوم مموج مطابقا لمقاييسUL 181 فئة 1 كاملا بغلاف عزل من الياف زجاجية مرنة متصلة سمك 38 مم كثافة 16 كجم /م3 ودثار حاجز(Jacket) للبخار.

2/3	الخامدات
‌أ-	الخامدات اليدوية للضغط المنخفض : تورد خامدات من نوع ذو ريشة واحدة أو متعدد الريش مصنوعة ومركبة بالتطابق مع SMACNA – مقاييس مجارى الهواء للضغط المنخفض- ذات ضغط استاتيكى بمعدل 2 بوصة بحد أدنى .
‌ب-	الخامدات العاملة بمحرك : تورد خامدات ذات ريش متوازية لأجل وضعين للتحكم أو ريش متعارضة لتحكم مضمن (Modulating) . تصنع الريش من صلب سماكة 16 gauge ومحاور صلب ذات قطر 13 مم موضوعة على مسافات 229 من مراكزها. يصنع الإطار من مجارى صلب مقاس 50×13×3 مم للأوجه ذات المساحة 2.32 م2 فأقل ومن مجارى 100×32 ×16 gage للأوجه ذات المساحة الأكبر من 2.32 م2 . يكون التشطيب من صلب مجلفن مع معالجة من الألمنيوم.
‌ج-	خامدات الحريق : تورد خامدات حريق من الانواع والمقاسات الموضحة بالرسومات حيثما هى مطلوبة وتكون بغلاف بسمك عيار 11 gauge من صلب مجلفن بتشطيب ميناء حمراء ملصقة . تورد وصلة قابلة للانصهار معايرة عند 71 - 74 درجة مئوية ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك. تورد خامدات بأقفال إيجابية في وضع الإغلاق وبالخصائص الإضافية التالية : 
1-	مجموعة ريش الخامد : نوع مفرد الريشة او متعدد الريش حسب المطلوب .
2-	مواد الريش : صلب بغلاف متجانس .
‌د-	خامدات حريق مدارة بمحرك: تورد خامدات حريق مدارة بمحرك من أنواع ومقاسات حسب المحدد أو المطلوب. تكون بغلاف سمك عيار 11 gauge من صلب مجلفن بتشطيب ميناء حمراء ملصقة وتورد وصلة قابلة للانصهار معايرة عند 71-74 درجة مئوية ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك وريش متداخلة من الصلب الغير قابل للصـدأ من نوع الستارة وبمحرك مزود بقابض قفل فوري وكابل غير قابل للصدأ لربط ريش الخامد ، وكابولى تركيب المحرك وسلك توصيل بطول 800 مم لتوصيله بكاشف دخان / حرارى ويكون المحرك مركبا داخل/خارج مجرى الهواء.
‌ه-	مانعات دخان: تصمم مانعات لعزل الدخان عن قطاعات مجارى الهواء فى أنظمة التهوية وتتكون أساسا من مغلف ذو شفة وريش الإغلاق بوصلات متداخلة ومتراكبة. توصل الريش بوصلات داخلية للعمل المتوازي . يمكن أيضا أن توصل بوصلات خارجية للعمل المتوازي . تختبر مانعات الدخان ضد التسرب بحيث تكون مناسبة لمتطلبات UL 555 S . يكون المغلف والريش من ألواح من صلب مجلفن مطابقة لـ BS EN 10142 أو ما يماثلها. تكون محامل المغلف من البرونز الملبد . يكون للريش توصيل وجهى قياسي لتشغيل متوازي للريش . يكون مقاس ونوع المانعات حسب الموضح بالرسومات. تدار المانعات كهربائيا. يتم توريد جميع الملحقات المطلوبة للتشغيل الكهربائى.
‌و-	خامدات الحريق والدخان المجمعة : تصمم خامدات الحريق / الدخان المجمعة لعزل الحريق/الدخان عن قطاعات مجارى الهواء في أنظمة التهوية وتتكون أساسا من مغلف ذو شفة وريش الإغلاق بوصلات متداخلة ومتراكبة . مع قطع إحكام جانبية لإغلاق الفجوة بين المغلف والريش. توصل الريش بوصلات داخلية للعمل المتوازى. يجهز الخامد بعامود مرفاع داخلى شاملا مجموعة وصل قابلة للانصهار.
تختبر خامدات الحريق بطريقة مستقلة حسب ما يطابق متطلبات BS 476 الجزء 20 لسنة 1987 و UL 555 ( معدل حريق 3 ساعات). التسرب الإضافى يختبر حسب ما يطابق متطلبات UL 555 S . يكون المغلف والريش من ألواح صلب مجلفن مطابقة لـ BS EN 10142 أو ما يماثلها ومحامل المغلف تكون من البرونز الملبد . يكون للريش توصيل وجهى لتشغيل متوازى للريش . مقاس الخامدات يكون حسب المبين بالرسومات . تدار الخامدات كهربائيا ويتم توريد جميع الملحقات المطلوبة للتشغيل كهربائيا.

2/4 الريش الدوارة
أ-	تورد ريش دوارة مصنعة من ريش منحنية عرض 38مم مرصوصة على مسافات 20مم من خط المنتصف ومرصوصة في شرائح جانبية مناسبة للتركيب فى أعمال مجارى الهواء.

2/5	خردوات المجارى
أ-	ثقوب الاختبار : يتم تنفيذها في أعمال المجارى عند مدخل ومخرج المروحة وفى مناطق أخرى حيثما هو موضح ويتكون ثقب اختبار المجرى من شق وغطاء لاختبار الآلات .
ب-	الاقفال الربعية : يورد لكل خامد جهاز قفل ربعى على طرف احد أطراف العامود ولوح تحميل طرفي على الطرف الآخر للخامدات بأطوال تتجاوز 300 مم .
يتم توريد اقفال ربعيه ممتدة وصحائف حمل طرفية لاعمال المجارى الخارجية المعزولة .

2/6	ابواب النفاذ
أ-	عام : حيثما هو مبين يتم توريد ابواب نفاذ لمجارى الهواء بالمقاسات المحددة .
ب-	الإنشاء : تنشأ من نفس السمك (Gauge) لمجارى الهواء المخدومة به ويتم توريد ابواب معزولة لاعمال مجارى الهواء المعزولة . تورد إطارات متساطحة لأعمال مجارى الهواء الغير معزولة واطارات ممتدة لمجارى الهواء المعزولة خارجيا يورد بمفصلات من جانب واحد او بخلاف ذلك برتاج بنوع بمقبض واحد للابواب بارتفاع حتى 300 مم واصغر و2 مقبض للأبواب الكبيرة .

2/7 الوصلات المرنة
أ-	تورد وصلات مجارى هواء مرنة حيثما تتصل مجارى الهواء بمعدات معزولة ضد الاهتزاز. يتم انشاء الوصلات المرنة من قماش مغطى بطبقة نيوبرين مقاومة للهب يثنى إلى شفف (حواف) مجارى الهواء المرنة للمجارى والمعدات. يتم عمل وصلات محكمة ضد الهواء . يتم عمل وصلات بمرونة مناسبة لتسمح بالحركة الحرارية والمحورية والعرضية واللى . وتكون قادرة أيضا على امتصاص الاهتزازات للمعدات الموصلة .

2/8 صناديق تغيير الهواء الحجمي (VAV) 
‌أ-	تجمع صناديق تغيير الهواء الحجمي كاملة بالمصنع . يكون لكل صندوق مجمع هوائى (Plenum) معزول مع رقبة مدخل الهواء وخامد هواء حجمى متزن من النوع المتأرجح وبالنهاية العظمى لسريان الهواء ومنظم داخلي لإبقاء السريان مستمر وامتداد العامود الخامد لتوصيل منشط وضعى لخامد خارجي وتشغيل الوحدة يكون ذو ضغط مستقل خلال مدى التشغيل بالكامل. تكون محددات LPs التي تعطى استقلالية فى الضغط عند النهاية العظمى للسريان فقط غير مقبولة. أكبر هبوط للضغط الاستاتيكى خلال صندوق التحكم فى سريان الهواء يجب ألا يزيد عن 0.4 كجم بالوزن. تزود صناديق تغيير الهواء الحجمي (VAV) بمحولات ل䙄تحكم . تورد صناديق مصدقة بشهادات تحت برنامج شهادات التصديق حسب مقاييس 880 ARI وتحمل ختم ARI.
‌ب-	مغلفات الوحدة: من صلب مجلفن ، مبطن بعازل حرارى/صوتى من الصوف الزجاجى ذو كثافة ثنائية 0.10 كحم/م3 على الأقل مطابقا لمتطلبات NFPA 90A . يتطابق العازل مع متطلباتUL 181 بخصوص التآكل . تزود الوحدة بمخفض صوت للتفريغ منفصل مصنع بالمصنع متطابقا مع القسم 240 15 .
‌ج-	خامد تحكم لتغيير الهواء الحجمى: مجموعة خامد معايرة بالمصنع تتكون من خامد متأرجح يتم التحكم فيه بواسطة منفاخ غير معدنى قابل للنفخ مركب بالداخل يكون مستجيبا مباشرة للتغييرات فى الضغط الاستاتيكى للمدخل ولمشغل تحكم كهربائى مركب بالخارج الذى يعدل وضع الخامد بالاستجابة مع ثرموستات الفراغ. يتحمل المنفاخ ضغطا داخليا حتى 2500 بسكال .
‌د-	مشغل التحكم: مشغل كهربائى مركب بالمصنع ذو ربط مناسب بالتطابق مع متطلبات الصندوق. يتم تزويد مشغل التحكم من صانع صندوق التحكم الحجمى للهواء.
‌ه-	أجهزة التحكم فى درجة حرارة الغرفة: يتم تزويدها من صانع صندوق التحكم الحجمى للهواء، حسب الموضح المحدد على الرسومات بالمطابقة مع متطلبات صندوق التحكم الحجمى للهواء. تكون الثرموستات من النوع الكهربائى المركب على الحائط ولها خردوات تثبيت مناسبة موردة من مورد أجهزة التحكم.
‌و-	تكون حدود حجم الهواء قابلة للضبط بالموقع لتمكن من التغيرات المستقبلية في معدلات سريان الهواء للوحدة . يتم تغيير حدود سريان الهواء ببساطة بفك مسمار على مدرج الحدود، وإعادة تعديل وضع مدرج الحدود ثم يربط المسمار. يحافظ على النهاية العظمى والصغرى لسريان الهواء بصرف النظر عن التغييرات فى الضغط الاستاتيكى للمدخل خلال كامل مدى تشغيل الضغط الاستاتيكى للوحدة.
‌ز-	ملف التسخين الكهربائى (حيثما تدعو الحاجة إليه) : يكون للملفات السعة والجهد الكهربائي ودرجات التحكم حسب ما هو محدد فى الجدول. تكون ملفات التسخين الكهربائى من النوع المنزلق للداخل ذات تصميم ملف مفتوح ويجهز بأسلاكه بالمصنع ويركب داخل فراغ هواء من صلب مجلفن عيار 20 gauge معزول طبقا لمتطلبات NFPA 90A ومتطلبات UL 181 بخصوص التآكل. تجهز الملفات بوقاية ابتدائية وثانوية ضد درجات الحرارة العالية تتفق مع متطلبات UL و NEC . تجهز جميع ملفات التسخين الكهربائية بصندوق تحكم متكامل به ملامسات مغناطيسية مبيتة من النوع القاطع للتيار ومفاتيح سريان الهواء الأدنى. تكون المفاتيح والمتتاليات الكهربائية متضمنة كما هو موضح بالجدول . تكون ملفات التسخين الكهربائية مسجلة فى قوائم UL كمناسبة للتركيب كأداة تسخين لمجرى الهواء.
‌ح-	تعريف الصندوق: يتم تعليم كل صندوق تحكم فى سريان الهواء بوضوح بواسطة بطاقة تعريف ومبين سريان الهواء وتشتمل بطاقة التعريف على معلومات كمثل السريان الاسمى LPs للوحدة والنهاية العظمى للسريان LPs المضبوط بالمصنع والنهاية الصغرى المضبوطة بالمصنع للسريان LPs ونوع الملف ويد الملف عند توريده.

2/9 وحدات النهاية من النوع ذو التنفيس 
‌أ-	تكون مماثلة لصناديق تغيير الهواء الحجمى (VAV) ما عدا أن الوحدة يكون لها خامدات موازنة هواء يمكن ضبطها بالموقع موجودة في قسم الممر التحويلى .

2/10 وحدات النهاية ذات الحجم الثابت
‌أ-	عبارة عن صندوق نهاية مجرى هواء مفرد لأجل تغذية حجم هواء ثابت للغرفة مع صندوق (VAV) للتحكم الابتدائى فى الهواء وله قدرة خفض سريع عالية باستخدام شبكة إحساس متعددة النقط. تكون مقاومة للتآكل حتى سرعة 20م/الثانية تقريبا ولها رأس مدخل مستديرة مناسبة لمقاسات DIN لمقاسات مجارى الهواء ومخرج مناسب لتثبيت شفة زاوية أو شفة منزلقة وغطاء للتفتيش محكم بواسطة سيخ مشبك سريع الفك وتكون مقاييس تسرب الهواء من المغلف طبقا للفئة II من VDI 3803 وDIN 24194 ويطابق الصندوق مقاييس " الغرفة النظيفة" فئة 3 من VDI 2083 و الفئة 100 من المواصفات القياسية الأمريكية 209B .
‌ب-	معدل السريان الحجمى المناسب لتحكم مستقل فى الضغط يحس بواسطة جهاز إحساس متوسط نجمى الشكل متعدد النقط متعدد الأذرع يقيس فرق ضغط من 5 باسكال Pa فأعلى. تكون قبة جهاز الإحساس من البلاستيك وأنابيبه من الألمنيوم . تكون وصلات التفريعات الخارجية للإحساس بالضغط موضوعة فى مكان يمكن الوصول إليه مع أغطية نهايات مربوطة بإحكام . يتم تأمين رسومات بيانية للمعايرة وثوابت لإمكان الربط بين السريان الحجى باللتر فى الثانية وبين فرق الضغط المقاس.
‌ج-	خامدات التحكم ذات الريشة المفردة المركبة فى مجرى الهواء الدائرى خلف شبكة قياس السريان. يكون للخامد المغلق معدل تسرب عند الغلق عند ضغط مدخل 500 باسكال Pa فأقل من 0.5 % من السريان المعاير. يكون محكم الخامد من الإيفوبرين والمحكم من مركب ثرموبلاستيك الاستومر مناسبين لدرجات حرارة حتى 50 درجة مئوية.
‌د-	تنشأ من مغلف من ألواح صلب مجلفن بسمك 1 مم على الأقل وبطانة لأقسام المخفض والمنظم من الصوف الصخرى ذات سماكة 50 مم بكثافة 40 كحم/م3 وتحمى من التآكل بواسطة صفائح رقيقة من الصوف ا䙄زجاجى مثبتة بإحكام إلى الأرضية . يبطن باب النفاذ أيضا بنفس مادة الصوف الصخرى بسمك30 مم على الأقل ليكون لها معايرة للحريق فئة "5" حسب قواعد المبانى بالمملكة المتحدة أو أى مقاييس أخرى مماثلة.
‌ه-	يثبت ملف إعادة التسخين (حيثما يكون مطلوبا) إلى تفريغ الصندوق كوحدة متكاملة وكاملة بأدوات التحكم لتسخين السريان الحجمى. يتكون هذا الجزء من سلك 80/20 نيكل كروم داخل أنبوب من الصلب غير قابل للصدأ مملوءة بأكسيد الماغنسيوم . مخفض الصوت يزود ليناسب الصندوق أو ملف إعادة التسخين لتقليل الضوضاء المعاد صدورها من الهواء ويكون بشفة زاوية أو شفة منزلقة على كلا الجانبين.

2/11 سخانات مجارى الهواء الكهربائية
‌أ-	تكون سخانات مجارى الهواء حيثما تكون مبينة بالرسومات كاملة بكل الملحقات المطلوبة وتكون السخانات مدرجة ضمن قوائم مختبرات الضامنين UL لخلوص صفر وتحقق جميع المتطلبات القابلة للتطبيق للائحة الوطنية للكهرباء NEC . تكون قدرة السخان وجهده الكهربائى والوجه(Phase) وعدد خطواته حسب المبين بالرسومات. تصنع هذه الأجزاء من 80 % نيكل و 20% كروم وترتب الخطوات لمنع ترسب الطبقات عند التشغيل بدرجة أقل من الطاقة القصوى . يزود صندوق النهاية بغطاء صلد ويغلف الصندوق تماما لتقليل نفاذ الغبار. تكون جميع آليات السلامة جاهزة للخدمة خلال صندوق النهاية ولا يمد سخان مجارى الهواء بالطاقة ما لم تكن مروحة الهواء المغذى فى وضع التشغيل (ON) . تكون جميع أجهزة التحكم فى درجات الحرارة حسب ما هو الموضح بالرسومات . يكون مقاس سخان مجارى الهواء حسب الموضح بالرسومات.

2/12 مخفضات الصوت
‌أ-	ارجع الى القسم 240 15 - عزل الاهتزازات والتحكم فى الضوضاء.

2/13 عزل مجارى الهواء
‌أ-	ارجع إلى القسم 250 15 – عوازل الأعمال الميكانيكية.

2/14 تصنيع مجارى الهواء
أ-	تصنع أعمال مجارى الهواء بالمصنع باطوال 1200 ، 2400 ، 3000 ا و 3600 مم ، ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك أو يكون مطلوبا لإكمال الامتدادات . تجمع الاعمال بالورشة الأقصى حد ممكن للاقلال من تجميع الأنظمة بالموقع.
تفك الأنظمة فقط للحد الضروري للشحن والمناولة . تعلم الاقسام لتجانس إعادة التجميع وتنسيق التركيب.
ب-	تصنع أعمال مجارى الهواء بالورشة بالعيارات والتقويات المطابقة لمقاييس SMACNA مقاييس انشاء مجارى التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء و /او مرجعASHRAE مجلد المعدات فصل 16 انشاء مجارى الهواء لتصنيف معدلات الضغط الاستاتيكى المناسب.
ج-	تصنع تركيبات مجارى الهواء بحيث تتجانس مع المجارى المجاورة وبحيث تكون مطابقة لمتطلبات المجرى حسبما هي تنطبق للتركيبات . باستثناء ما ينص عليه بخلاف ذلك يتم تصنيع الاكواع بنصف قطر عند خط المنتصف يساوى عرض المجرى المرافق لها وتصنع لتتضمن مراوح دوارة في الاكواع حيث يكون نصف القطر الاقصر مطلوبا. تقصر المسلوبة (المستدقة) الزاوية الى 30 درجة للمسلوبة للانكماش و 20 درجة للمسلوبة للتمدد.
د-	تصنع مجارى الهواء بالملحقات مركبة اثناء التصنيع الى اقصى حد ممكن .
هـ-	تصنع اعمال مجارى الهواء ببطانة فى كل قسم للمجرى حيثما هو محدد . تكون رقائق البطانة على الاسطح الداخلية للمجرى طبقا لتعليمات صانع البطانة واللصق وتثبت بمثبتات ميكانيكية .

2/15	المخارج السقفية (Diffusers) ومخارج الهواء الجانبية (Registers) ومصبعات مخارج الهواء (Grilles) 
أ-	عام : تكون المخارج ومخارج الهواء الجانبية ومصبعات ومخارج الهواء من تصنيع المصنع من الالمنيوم ومن نوع ونهو حسب المحدد بالرسومات او حسب اعتماد المهندس .
ب-	التقديمات 
1-	جدول لجميع مداخل ومخارج الهواء موضحا الموضع والنوع وكمية الهواء المحددة والسرعة عند الرقبة أو الوجه ومستوى قيم قوة الصوت واقصى وادنى حد لكمية الهواء.
2-	نسخ من مواصفات الصانع الفنية موضحا بها بالتفصيل ارشادات التركيب لمجارى الهواء والخردوات .
3-	شهادات المطابقة محددا بها ان المواد المستخدمة والتنفيذ مطابقا لجميع متطلبات هذه المواصفات .
4-	المقاول مسئول عن التوزيع والنشر والاسقاط والالقاء فى حالة إذا لم تقم الوحدات المقترحة طبقا للبيانات المصدقة بشهادة من الصانع بالاداء المرضى وعدم مطابقة الوحدات المحددة بالرسومات والمقترحة من الصانع من حيث الاحجام فعندئذ يعاد انتقاء تلك الوحدات بحيث تؤدى عملها تماما وبكفاءة طبقا لارشادات الصانع .
ج-	تقوم مخارج الهواء بتوزيع الكمية المحددة من الهواء بالتساوى للمكان المحدد بدون التسبب فى تيار هواء محسوس او حركة هواء زائدة عن 0.25 م/ثانية فى المناطق المشغولة او فى مناطق ميتة فى آي مكان من المنطقة المكيفة .
د‌-	تكون مخارج الهواء السقفية من النوع المربع المثقب و/أو ذات الشقوق الطولية حسب الموضح بالرسومات . يكون نوع انشاء السقف حيث يتم تركيب مخارج الهواء هو المحدد لنوع المخارج المتوافقة معه سواء حلقية او بإطارات. يتم عمل مقاس المخارج طبقا لتوصيات الصانع ـ تجهز مخارج الهواء بعوارض توجيه او وسائل اخرى مطلوبة لتأمين نسق توزيع الهواء . يتم توريد مراوح دوارة مصنعة بالمصنع وموردة بواسطة صانع المخارج عند كل مخرج او مجرى هواء فرعى او سحب باستثناء حيثما تستخدم مجارى مرنة. يتم توريد خامد حجمى بريش متعاكسة وضبط نسق منفصل بواسطة صانع المخارج ويتم تركيبها بحيث يتم ازالتها من خلال عنق المخرج للعادم وتكون مماثلة للمخارج المستخدمة للتغذية باستثناء تلك العناصر المستخدمة فقط لتحكم نسق الهواء حيث يتم حذفها. 
أغلفة المخارج والإطارات وصحائف الواجهة المثقبة وجميع اجهزة تحكم حجم الهواء واجهزة تدوير الهواء تكون بتشطيب ميناء فرن أو ما يعادله.
لون نهو الاغلفة وغيرها من مكونات يكون رمادى او مائل للابيض ويكون لون الاطارات المكشوفة وألواح الواجهة حسب اعتماد المهندس .
هـ-	يتم توريد مخارج الهواء الجانبية مع خامدات حجمية مصنعة بالمصنع بواسطة صانع مخارج الهواء الجانبية . تكون الخامدات الحجمية من مجموعة التشغيل متعاكسة الريش بتلامس وقابلة للضبط وتكون لمخارج الهواء الجانبية للامداد مجموعتان ( افقية وراسية ) من ريش التوجيه أو المراوح . 
المخارج الجانبية للهواء الراجع والعادم تكون مم䘧ثلة لمخارج هواء التغذية الجانبية باستثناء انه يكون لها مجموعة واحدة من قضبان واجهه بدون توجيه وبذات مظهر مخارج الهواء الجانبية. تكون بطبقة بطانة أولية دهان المصنع وجاهزة لدهان التشطيب . الخامدات الحجمية ومجموعات الفصل تكون تشطيب المصنع من ميناء الفرن او ما يعادله .
‌و-	تكون مصبعات مخارج الهواء (Grilles) مصنعة ومشطبة بنفس الطريقة مثل مخارج الهواء الجانبية باستثناء ان خامد حجم الهواء يكون محذوفا . تكون المصبعات وضوابط الحجم واجهزة تحكم الهواء المصنوعة من الصلب ( اذا طلب ذلك ) معالجة بزنك فوسفات قبل البطانة والتشطيب.

2/16 سحب الهواء النقى وغطاء (تهوية) مخرج التنفيس
‌أ-	يتم تصنيع الغطاء من فتحات طولية ذات شرائح المنيوم مشكلة بالبثق ثقيلة العيار . تكون الريش مضادة للعواصف من الألمنيوم المشكل بالبثق بزوايا مشطوفة وملحومة. اغطيه السقف والافريز تكون مشكلة من الالمنيوم الثقيل العيار وتقوى المجموعة بزوايا من الصلب. 
‌ب-	يورد شبك ضد الطيور وافريز مبيت ومرشحات قابلة للتنظيف حيثما هو مطلوب. يكون الحجم حسب الموضح بالرسومات .

2/17 مرشحات الهواء
‌أ-	يتم ترشيح كل الهواء الخارجى والهواء المعاد توزيعه ما عدا حسب ما يذكر خلاف ذلك تكون المرشحات ضمن قائمة مختبرات الضامين (UL) لا يزيد معدل سريان الهواء عن القدرة المعايرة عند الكفاءة المحددة. يتم اختبار الأداء وتصديقه بشهادة حسب مقاييس ASHRAE 52-76 .
‌ب-	تعاريف 
1-	الكفاءة : حسب المقاسة بطريقة نقط الغبار على الهواء الجوى حسب مقاييس اختبار ASHRAE 52-76 ما لم يذكر خلاف ذك.
2-	الإيقاف (Arrestance) حسب مقاييس ASHRAE 52-76 .
3-	سعة الاحتواء للغبار: حسب مقاييس اختبار ASHRAE 52-76.
‌ج-	أنواع المرشحات : تورد كما يلى :
1-	مرشح من نوع اللوحة المستوية القابل للاستبدال.
2-	مرشح على شكل كيس ذو سطح ممتد.
‌د-	المرشحات القابلة للاستبدال من نوع اللوحة المستوية.
الطبقة الوسطى المطوية تكون من خليط من القطن وألياف تخليقية ، حسب UL فئة II . ويكون المغلف مزدوج الجدار ذو إطار من الخشب الحبيبى الصلد مع دعائم من الشبك المعدنى الممدد وله شكالات عرضية على كلا الجانبي المرشح . يكون السمك حسب ما هو مبين .
1-	إطارات المرشح تكون من المعدن مع ألسنة للحمل. تكون الكفاءة بمتوسط 25-30 فى المائة. والمقاومة الابتدائية عند سرعة وجه 2.5 م/ث تكون بحد أقصى 50 بسكال للوحدة ذات سمك 50 مم.
‌ه-	أكياس المرشحات ذات السطح الممتد ، الغير مدعمة : تورد مرشحات من النوع على شكل كيس قابل للاستبدال حسب UL فئة I أو فئة II حسب ما هو مدون . تدعم بطبقة وسطى ذات الصوف الزجاجى فى جانب مغادرة الهواء بشبكة مرنة. تكون السعة المعايرة 950 لتر/ث .
1-	المغلفات التى يتم الوصول إليها من الجنب (للمرشحات ذات الكفاءة المنخفضة أو المتوسطة): يكون جزء تركيب المرشح مجمعا بالكامل بالمصنع وملائما من حيث المقاس مع وحدات ضخ الهواء (Air handling unit) المصنعة بالمصنع أو كما هو موضح بالمساقط الأفقية.
‌أ)	يجهز كل غلاف بأبواب وصول مفصلية أو غاطسة على كلا الجانبين مع لسان قفل مفصلى من الألمنيوم الصب محمل على زنبرك على الجانب الآخر من الباب وحشيات حول المحيط (gasket) من مطاط نيوبرين ذو الخلية المقفلة . تطلى المفصلات بالزنك.
‌ب)	تزويد حشيات إحكام مشكلة مرنة للمرشح من البولى فينيل كلورايد مع حواجز من الألمنيوم المصنع بالبثق. يتم تطبيق ضغط الإحكام ضد وجه دخول الهواء للخط الرئيسى للمرشح. يتم إحكام المرشحات المتجاورة بشرائح وحشيات راسية متصلة بمرشح الخط الرئيسى.
‌ج)	مغلف التبييت يكون من صلب مجلفن عيار 16 gauge مع حواف (شفة) مركبة 100 مم للتوصيل مع المعدات المجاورة. تكون ثقوب التثبيت المثقبة سابقا على أبعاد لا تزيد عن 300 مم من مراكزها. تزويد مسلك متكامل للمرشح المتقدم (Pre-filter) سمك 50 مم.
‌د)	تعزل الأغلفة داخليا كمثل أغلفة وحدات مناولة الهواء (Air handling unit) 
‌ه)	تكون مقاييس المرشحات من النوع ذو الضغط التفاضلى ومن النوع ذو القرص المدرج ذو مدى وتقسيمات صغرى حسب المذكور تحت جزء التركيب.
‌و-	تجهز مقاييس المرشحات بتجهيزه مبيتة لنقل إشارة تحذير إلى نظام تحكم التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء عندما تصل مقاومة المرشح إلى ضعف قيمتها الأصلية أو تلك القيمة الموصى بها من صانع المرشحات.
والمدى والتقسيمات الصغرى تكون حسب المذكور تحت "التركيب". يتم تجهيز لمبات بيان عند المواضع التالية:
1-	المرشح المتقدم.
2-	المرشح اللاحق.
3-	يورد كاملا مع صنبور للضغط الاستاتيكى ومحبسين ذوى اتجاهين للسماح بالمعايرة

2/18 اللوفرات (الفتحات الطولية ذات الشرائح) مصائد الرمال(Sand Trap Louvers) 
‌أ-	تفصل لوفرات مصائد الرمال الرمل عن الهواء الداخل ولها قاعدة آلية التفريغ، وتصنع من الألمنيوم المصنع بالبثق ولها غلاف تبييت سمك 1.5 مم وسمك 2 مم وتجهز بحاجز مانع للطيور من سلك مجلفن ومرشح قابل للغسيل.
‌ب-	يمكن إجراء عملية تغيير الطبقة الوسطى من كلا الجانب الأيسر أو الجانب الأيمن حسب وضع التركيب. فى حالة تركيب وحدتين متجاورتين لبعضهما البعض يتم تغيير الطبقة الوسطى من الجانب الأيمن ومن الجانب الأيسر.


----------



## architect one (23 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء (3) : التنفيذ
3/1	تركيب أعمال المجارى المعدنية
أ-	عام : تجمع وتركب أعمال مجارى الهواء طبقا للممارسات الصناعية المعروفة والتي تحقق إحكام هواء (5% تسريب لنظم معايرة عند 75 مم واقل و 1% لنظم معايرة لاكثر من 75 مم بدون ضوضاء ( ضوضاء غير معترض عليها ) وتكون الأنظمة قادرة على أداء كل خدمة محددة. يركب كل امتداد بادنى حد من عدد الموصلات ــ تحاذى اعمال المجارى بدقة عند الوصلات فى حدود تفاوت عدم تحاذى 3 مم . وان تكون الاسطح الداخلية ناعمة. تدعم المجارى بإحكام بأربطة وأجزاء تعليق وأدوات تثبيت مناسبة لجعلها محتفظة بشكلها ولمنع الانبعاج . تدعم كل المجارى الراسية عند كل طابق .
ب-	التصنيع بالموقع : يتم استكمال التصنيع بالموقع بالقدر الضرورى ليتجانس مع الاعمال المصنعة بالورشة واستيعاب متطلبات التركيب المحددة .
ج‌-	اتجاهات التمديدات : يتم تحديد امتدادات مجارى الهواء باستثناء ما ينص عليه بخلاف ذلك رأسيا وأفقيا مع تجنب الامتدادات المائلة كلما كان ذلك ممكنا . يتم تحديد أماكن الامتدادات حسب إيضاحها على الرسوم التخطيطية والتفاصيل والملاحظات او اذا لم تكن موضحة يتم تمديد المجارى من اقصر طريق ممكن بما لا يعوق الفراغات المستخدمة او يسد فتحات النفاذ لخدمة المبنى والمعدات .
يتم تركيب المجارى قريبة للجدران والانشاءات العلوية والاعمدة وغيرها من عناصر انشائية مستديمة بالمبنى . يقصر الخلوص الى 13 مم حيثما يوضح وجود دعامات طولية لاحتواء أو إخفاء لمجارى ، ولكن ينبغى السماح بسمك للعازل - إذا كان هناك. حيثما يكون ممكنا يتم تمديد مجارى معزولة بسمك 25 مم حيثما هو موضح بطانة لحيز او اخفاء المجارى مع السماح لسمك العزل اذا كان هناك وحيثما هو ممكن يتم تحديد خلوص 25 مم خارج العزل للمجارى المعزولة وحيثما يكون ممكنا فى الاماكن المشطبة والمشغولة يتم اخفاء اعمال المجارى عن الرؤيا بوضعها في الممرات الرأسية للأعمال الميكانيكية أو إنشاءات جدار مفرغ او أعلى اسقف معلقة. لا يجب اخفاء الامتدادات الافقية فى القواطيع المصمتة باستثناء ما يوضح بالتحديد . ينسق وضع مجارى الهواء مع أوضاع الاسقف المعلقة والإنارة وغيرها من أعمال مشطبة .
د-	فراغات المعدات الكهربائية : لا ينبغى تمديد المجارى خلال اقبية المحولات وفراغات المعدات الكهربائية وتحويطاتها.
هـ-	الاختراقات : حيثما تمر المجارى خلال قواطيع داخلية وجدران خارجية فانه ينبغى اخفاء الفراغ بين فتحة الانشاء والمجرى او عزل المجرى بشفاف من ألواح معدنية بنفس عيار المجرى . يكون ركوب الفتحة من اربعة جوانب بحد ادنى 38 مم على الاقل . يثبت المجرى والطبقة السفلية .
و-	التنسيق : تنسق أعمال تركيب مجارى الهواء مع تركيب الملحقات والخامدات والمعدات واجهزة التحكم وغيرها من أعمال مرتبطة بأعمال أنظمة أعمال مجارى الهواء.
ز-	التركيب : تركب أعمال المجارى المعدنية طبقا لمقاييسSMACNA مقاييس انشاء مجارى التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء .

3/2 تركيب مجارى الهواء المرنة
‌أ-	الحد الاقصى للطول : لاى امتداد مجرى باستخدام مجارى مرنة لا يتعدى الطول الممتد 1200 مم .
‌ب-	التركيب : تركب طبقا للقسم III من SMACNA " مقاييس انشاء مجارى التدفئة والتهوية وتكييف الهواء معدنية ومرنة " .

3/3 تركيب ملحقات مجارى الهواء 
‌أ-	تركب الملحقات طبقا لتعليمات الصانع للتركيب الى جانب الاجزاء المطبقة من تفاصيل الانشاء طبقا لايضاحها فى مقاييس SMACNA وطبقا للممارسات الصناعية المطبقة المعروفة لضمان ان المنتجات تخدم الوظائف المطلوبة .
‌ب-	تركب مراوح التدوير فى اكواع مربعة أو مستطيلة 90 درجة فى نظم امداد الهواء والعادم وفى غيرها من اماكن حسب الموضح .
‌ج-	تركب أبواب نفاذ للفتح امام ضغط هواء النظام برتاجات تعمل من كلا الاتجاهين باستثناء الخارج فقط حيثما يكون المجرى صغيرا جدا لدخول شخص .
‌د-	يتم التنسيق مع الأعمال الأخرى شاملة أعمال المجارى بالقدر الضرورى لتداخل التركيب لملحقات مجارى الهواء بشكل جيد مع الاعمال الاخرى .

3/4 تركيب المخارج السقفية (Diffusers) ومخارج الهواء الجانبية (Registers) ومصبعات مخارج الهواء (Grilles) 
أ-	عام : تركب المخارج السقفية ومخارج الهواء الجانبية ومصبعات مخارج الهواء طبقا لتعليمات الصانع الكتابية وطبقا للممارسات الصناعية المعروفة لضمان ان المنتجات تخدم الوظيفة المطلوبة. 
ب-	يتم التنسيق مع الأعمال الأخرى شاملة أعمال مجارى الهواء والملحقات حسب ما يلزم للتداخل البينى مع تركيبات مخارج الهواء والمداخل وغيرها من اعمال .
ج‌-	يتم تحديد مخارج الهواء السقفية ومخارج الهواء الجانبية ومصبعات مخارج الهواء طبقا لما هو محدد الرسومات .

3/5	ضبط الجودة بالموقع 
أ-	اختبارات التسرب
1-	بعد إكمال كل نظام لمجارى الهواء تم إنشاؤه من أجل مجارى هواء فئة 735 بسكال فأقل ، يجرى اختباره من حيث التسرب بالتطابق مع مرجع ASMACNA اختبار تسرب مجارى الهواء. يتم إصلاح التسرب وإعادة الاختبار حتى يصبح التسرب الكلى أقل من 5 % من كمية سريان الهواء التصميمى للنظام.
2-	يتم تشغيل ملحقات مجارى الهواء لبيان التطابق مع المتطلبات . يختبر تسرب الهواء أثناء تشغيل النظام . يتم إصلاح أو استبدال الملحقات التالفة حسب ما هو مطلوب للحصول على تشغيل لائق وأداء محكم ضد التسرب.

3/6 وصلات المعدات
أ-	عام : توصل أعمال مجارى الهواء المعدنية إلى المعدات حسب المحدد وتوفر وصلات مرنة لكل اعمال مجارى هواء موصلة الى المعدات المركبة على عوازل اهتزاز و/ او معدات تحتوى على آلات دوارة يتم توفير ابواب نفاذ حسب المحدد .

3/7	الضبط والتنظيف
أ-	تنظف أعمال مجارى الهواء داخليا كل وحدة على حدة عند تركيبها من الاتربة والمخلفات. تنظف الأسطح الخارجية من المواد الغريبة والتى قد تسبب صدأ وتآكل للمعدن او حيثما تدهن أعمال المجارى مما قد يسبب اعاقة او تداخل لاعمال الدهان او تلف الدهان .
ب-	الاغلاق المؤقت : عند نهايات مجارى الهواء الغير موصلة الى معدات او اجهزة توزيع هواء اثناء تركيب مجارى الهواء يتم توريد غشاء رقيق من البولى ايثيلين او غيرها من مواد تغطية لمنع دخول الاتربة والمخلفات لحين اتمام التوصيل .
ج-	الضبط : يتم ضبط أعمال ملحقات مجارى الهواء للتثبيت السليم مع تركيب وصلات منصهرة فى مخمدات الحريق والضبط للعمل السليم .


----------



## mohamed2009 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## 0128676708 (19 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وذادك علما وإيمانا ورزقا 
اللههم أفادك بقدر ما أفدتنا مئات المرات


----------



## architect one (19 فبراير 2010)

الأخ 0128676708 بارك الله بك وشكراً على هذا الدعاء الصادق ولك مثل ما دعوت لي .


----------



## المساعد 1 (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله بك وشكراً


----------



## architect one (23 فبراير 2010)

المساعد 1 شكراً لمرورك .


----------



## بن مرضاح (19 يوليو 2011)

اللهم ارزق كاتب النص بكل حرف حسنه واضعافا مضاعفه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
و نرجو رفع الموضوع غلى قسم التكييف و التبريد لتعم الفائدة 
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد العظيم


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ بن مرضاح والأخ صبري بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما .


----------



## ASHRAF100 (26 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك خيرا ربي


----------



## abdelsalamn (16 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ASHRAF100 (21 يناير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## AHMADBHIT (20 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fathi htata (25 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
كنت اسال لو هناك جداول اقطار الدكت مع سماكة كل قطر(مم) اكون شاكرا جدا


----------

